# When Non-furry Webcomics Reference Furs



## Chanticleer (Aug 9, 2008)

Just thought these would be fun to point out:

http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=493
(QC has a few of them, but this one always stood out in my mind for some reason.)

http://www.sluggy.com/daily.php?date=031002
(From a more accepting group)

Has anyone else run across any?


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

here's one, seems odd that VG cats would do one, but that's yiffitry if ever i saw it (NSFW) http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223

VG cats has cat characters, but i wouldn't call it furry. that's like calling winnie the pooh furry.


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

I've run across a few furry jokes in marvel comics concerning tigra. Forget which issues or series they were though. Penny-arcade also made a comic awhile back with stuff they hated and one was furries and it got a pretty big backlash or so they said in one of the books they released.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 11, 2008)

Onstad, the maker of Achewood, is not a furry yet he draws anthropomorphic cats


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 13, 2008)

I nearly forgot this one:

http://xkcd.com/256/

look to the upper right.


----------

